# Hat jemand schon einmal von einem Softdrink das (US-)Original probiert?



## Lendox (17. April 2015)

Nachdem ich mein _ganzes Leben_ EU-Coca Cola und Pepsi getrunken hatte, hatte ich vor einiger Zeit Gelegenheit, diese in ihrer originalen Form aus den USA zu probieren und seitdem schmecken die hier Angebotenen einfach billig.
Heutzutage gebe ich ungefähr 120€ alle vier Monate aus, damit ich (weil ich alkoholische Getränke nicht mag) nicht minderwertige Softdrinks trinken muss. Es scheint mir fasst, als ob die Hersteller in Europa sich kaum an dem originalen Rezpt orientieren (relativ gesehen), oder vielleicht einfach keinen Geschmack haben...

Hat das auch schon mal jemand probiert und hat es ihm ähnlich schlecht geschmeckt (oder viellicht sogar besser)?


----------



## azzih (17. April 2015)

Jo die Coca Cola in Amerika schmeckt anders als unsere hier, das habe ich auch schon festgestellt. Warum das so ist weiss ich auch nicht so richtig, hab mal gehört die Konzentration wäre anders, weil die Amis das immer mit Eiswürfeln trinken und Deutsche meist nicht und das daraufhin halt angepasst wird. Aber ob das so stimmt weiss ich auch net 100%. Pepsi find ich egal wo ziemlich ekelhaft vom Geschmack her.

Generell trinkste halt besser Wasser, das ist die natürliche Flüssigkeitsquelle des Menschen, diese ganzen Softdrinks machen nur fett und impotent. Und unser Trinkwasser ist auch besser als diese verchlorte Drecksbrühe der Amis, zumindest in LA hab ich mich ernsthaft gefragt wie die Leute das da trinken können


----------



## Lendox (17. April 2015)

azzih schrieb:


> Jo die Coca Cola in Amerika schmeckt anders als unsere hier, das habe ich auch schon festgestellt. Warum das so ist weiss ich auch nicht so richtig, hab mal gehört die Konzentration wäre anders, weil die Amis das immer mit Eiswürfeln trinken und Deutsche meist nicht und das daraufhin halt angepasst wird. Aber ob das so stimmt weiss ich auch net 100%. Pepsi find ich egal wo ziemlich ekelhaft vom Geschmack her.
> 
> Generell trinkste halt besser Wasser, das ist die natürliche Flüssigkeitsquelle des Menschen, diese ganzen Softdrinks machen nur fett und impotent. Und unser Trinkwasser ist auch besser als diese verchlorte Drecksbrühe der Amis, zumindest in LA hab ich mich ernsthaft gefragt wie die Leute das da trinken können



Was meistens den haupt-geschmacklichen Unterschied ausmacht, ist dass in den USA nicht Zucker sondern Maissirup als Süßungsmittel verwendet wird, aber sogar die Pepsi Made With Real Sugar (also auch mit echtem Zucker in den USA), die ich gerade trinke (haha) schmeckt zumindest für mich noch einmal besser als die europäische Pepsi.
Übrigens, die ganz originale Pepsi (also die mit Maissirup) schmeckt eigentlich ein ganzes Stück anders als die Pepsi aus Europa.


----------



## Cinnayum (17. April 2015)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass Softdrinks der übelste Schund sind, den du deinem Körper überhaupt antun kannst, ist das Rezept für Coca-Cola weltweit gleich.

Destiliertes (!) Wasser, kein Leitungswasser oder Grundwasser oder sowas. Und dazu ein aufs Milligramm genau definierter Sirup und Kohlensäure.
Das Zeug soll überall genau gleich schmecken. Wer sich nicht an die Vorgaben hält, verliert sofort die Lizenz zur Produktion.

Wie es bei Pepsi ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber auch dafür würde ich keinen einzigen Cent ausgeben  .


----------



## Lendox (17. April 2015)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass Softdrinks der übelste Schund sind, den du deinem Körper überhaupt antun kannst, ist das Rezept für Coca-Cola weltweit gleich.
> 
> Destiliertes (!) Wasser, kein Leitungswasser oder Grundwasser oder sowas. Und dazu ein aufs Milligramm genau definierter Sirup und Kohlensäure.
> Das Zeug soll überall genau gleich schmecken. Wer sich nicht an die Vorgaben hält, verliert sofort die Lizenz zur Produktion.
> ...



Die Softdrinks enthalten andere Süßungsmittel und schmecken wirklich anders. Ich weiß es natürlich nicht wirklich, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, die Firmen, die die Softdrinks abfüllen, machen nicht wirklich alles eins zu eins gleich.


----------



## s-icon (17. April 2015)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Destiliertes (!) Wasser, kein Leitungswasser oder Grundwasser oder sowas. Und dazu ein aufs Milligramm genau definierter Sirup und Kohlensäure.
> Das Zeug soll überall genau gleich schmecken. Wer sich nicht an die Vorgaben hält, verliert sofort die Lizenz zur Produktion.



Eben nicht
Von Coca  Cola gibt es x verschiedene Sorten, je nach Vorliebe der Bevölkerung wird der Geschmack variiert.
In US- Restaurants wird häufig auch Mexico Coca Cola angeboten, da die einfach besser schmeckt, als US Coca Cola.

Mir zB schmeckt US Cola überhaupt nicht, aber im Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten gibt es zum Glück genügend alternativen


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (18. April 2015)

Eben doch, der Geschmacksunterschied kommt vom Zucker. Rohrzucker schmeckt anders als Rübenzucker schmeckt anders als Maissirup schmeckt anders als Stevia.. 

Europa nutzt Rüben, USA Mais, Mexiko Zuckerrohr und die Kanadier wahrscheinlich Ahornsirup. [emoji23] 

Die Restaurants haben da wenig Einfluss, die kriegen schließlich nur Sirup, das Coca Cola Rezept ist eins der begehrtesten Industriegeheimnisse. Um Geld zu sparen mischen die das Zeug vielleicht etwas dünner..


----------



## s-icon (18. April 2015)

Wieso sollten die Restaurants keinen Einfluss haben? Außer Ketten benutzen die wenigsten Restaurants Post-Mix Maschinen, in den USA bekommst du in vielen Restaurants Mexican Coke.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (18. April 2015)

Natürlich kann ein Restaurant auch Cola aus Mexiko verkaufen, der letzte Absatz meines Post bezieht sich auf Lendox, war vielleicht nicht ganz klar.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2015)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Destiliertes (!) Wasser, kein Leitungswasser oder Grundwasser oder sowas. Und dazu ein aufs Milligramm genau definierter Sirup und Kohlensäure.
> Das Zeug soll überall genau gleich schmecken. Wer sich nicht an die Vorgaben hält, verliert sofort die Lizenz zur Produktion.


 äh... nein...?? ^^  Coca Cola nimmt sehr wohl Wasser aus der Region der jeweiligen Fabrik. Klar, die bereiten das nochmal vorher selber auf, aber die bekommen keine Lieferungen mit destilliertem Wasser oder so was. Kannst du u.a. auch an Kritiken vs. Coca Cola sehen, wenn eine Fabrik vor Ort durch den hohen Verbrauch das Trinkwasser der Bewohner verknappt. Und es gab auch schon mal kleine Pestizidrückstände, weil das Trinkwasser vor Ort damit konterminiert war.

Und ich weiß nicht, ob das Wasser nicht vlt. so aufbereitet wird, dass allein durch das Wasser vlt. doch AUCH kleine Unterschiede im Geschmack über bleiben. 


Aber dass einige Softdrinks in manchen Ländern rein von der Rezeptur her anders schmecken, das ist so oder so durchaus der Fall.


----------



## Seabound (19. April 2015)

Beste find ich in US of A in den Fastfoodläden immer die Eiswürfel in den Softdrinks. Da das Trinkwasser dort oft gechlort ist, schmeckt der Drink dann auch nach Chlor, sobald die Eiswürfel schmelzen. Sehr lecker.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2015)

Ja die Amis sind schon verrückt mit ihren Eisbergen. Mir wurde mal ein Bier eingeschenkt, sowohl Dose und Glas kamen aus dem Freezer so konnte man glatt die Schlittschuhe rausholen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. April 2015)

Kaufst du denn die Cola in Dosen oder in Flaschen? Da schmeckt man auch einen gewaltigen Unterschied, zwischen Dose und Flasche.


----------



## s-icon (19. April 2015)

Am besten schmecken die 0,2l Glasflaschen


----------



## Lendox (19. April 2015)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Kaufst du denn die Cola in Dosen oder in Flaschen? Da schmeckt man auch einen gewaltigen Unterschied, zwischen Dose und Flasche.



Im Internet gibt es fast alle importieten Softdrinks nur in Dosen. Kostest übrigens 1€ pro 355ml Dose, bei mir im Supermarkt kostet eine 330ml Dose eklige Kopie 0,75€, also da würde ich schon sagen dass es sich lohnt, wenn man nur importierte Getränke kauft. Natürlich sind große Flaschen aber dann doch um einiges günstiger.


----------



## Seabound (19. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Am besten schmecken die 0,2l Glasflaschen



Japp. Dann 0,3er Dose und dann erst 0,5l Plastik.


----------



## Seeefe (19. April 2015)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Kaufst du denn die Cola in Dosen oder in Flaschen? Da schmeckt man auch einen gewaltigen Unterschied, zwischen Dose und Flasche.



Ach, das ist doch genau wie beim Bier, wo Leute meinen sie schmecken einen Unterschied zwischen Dosen, Plastik, und Glasflaschenbier  Es kommt einem nur so vor, schmeckt im Grunde aber alles gleich im Glas.


----------



## JoM79 (20. April 2015)

Tut es nicht, alleine schon Coca Cola aus eine Glasflasche schmeckt besser als eine aus einer Plastikflasche.
Beim Bier das Gleiche.


----------



## Seeefe (20. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Tut es nicht, alleine schon Coca Cola aus eine Glasflasche schmeckt besser als eine aus einer Plastikflasche.
> Beim Bier das Gleiche.



Weißt du nicht aus welchem Behältnis die Cola kommt, wirst du nicht sagen können ob Dose, Plastikflasche oder Glasflasche


----------



## Rolk (20. April 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Weißt du nicht aus welchem Behältnis die Cola kommt, wirst du nicht sagen können ob Dose, Plastikflasche oder Glasflasche



Also Dose weis ich nicht, weil schon ewig nicht mehr getrunken. Glas oder Plastikflasche könnte ich aber locker auseinanderhalten, sofern beides frisch geöffnet. Die Plastikflaschenbrühe schmeckt einfach lahm, was warscheinlich an der höheren Luftdurchlässigkeit des Plastiks liegt. Selbst bei Mineralwasser schmeckt man einen deutlichen Unterschied ob es aus Plaste oder Glas kommt.


----------



## Seeefe (20. April 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Also Dose weis ich nicht, weil schon ewig nicht mehr getrunken. Glas oder Plastikflasche könnte ich aber locker auseinanderhalten, sofern beides frisch geöffnet. Die Plastikflaschenbrühe schmeckt einfach lahm, was warscheinlich an der höheren Luftdurchlässigkeit des Plastiks liegt. Selbst bei Mineralwasser schmeckt man einen deutlichen Unterschied ob es aus Plaste oder Glas kommt.



Da hat mich die Studie die ich dazu mal gelesen habe wohl angelogen  

Das ist das gleiche wie viele Leute behaupten, sie würden ihr bevorzugtes Bier erkennen und im Test schaffen es dann 2 von 10 Personen  Kla, lässt sich nicht auf 80Millionen hochrechnen, aber das zeigt doch schon das das alles eine subjektive Sache ist.

Objektiv wird man keinen Unterschied feststellen, wenn man alles z.B. aus einem Plastikbecher trinkt. Aber auch ich finde das Cola aus Glasflaschen anders schmeckt als aus PET Flaschen, aber das macht der moment. Die Flüssigkeit darin schmeckt 1:1 identisch.


----------



## Rolk (20. April 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Da hat mich die Studie die ich dazu mal gelesen habe wohl angelogen



Dann muss es wohl so sein das dich die Studie angelogen hat. Plaste und Glas kann ich auf jeden Fall unterscheiden.  

Plastik lässt trotz Beschichtung einfach mehr Sauerstoff durch und ich bin mir fast sicher das es  auch nicht absolut geschmacksneutral ist. Vielleicht merkt man keinen Unterschied wenn der Inhalt erst ein paar Tage auf der Flasche ist, später aber schon, sofern man noch alle Geschmacksnerven beisammen hat.


----------



## thunderofhate (20. April 2015)

Ich habe mal aus Neugier einen Test gemacht, um herauszufinden, ob Menschen Pepsi und Coke unterscheiden können. So gut wie keiner lag 3 mal nacheinander richtig.
Gab dazu auch mal eine interessante Studie, wonach die meisten Menschen eher Coke bevorzugen, beim Geschmackstest dann aber Pepsi besser finden.


----------



## Seeefe (20. April 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Dann muss es wohl so sein das dich die Studie angelogen hat. Plaste und Glas kann ich auf jeden Fall unterscheiden.
> 
> Plastik lässt trotz Beschichtung einfach mehr Sauerstoff durch und ich bin mir fast sicher das es  auch nicht absolut geschmacksneutral ist. Vielleicht merkt man keinen Unterschied wenn der Inhalt erst ein paar Tage auf der Flasche ist, später aber schon, sofern man noch alle Geschmacksnerven beisammen hat.



Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten  Entweder du lügst dich selber an oder du gehörst zu der Personengruppe von den zwei Menschen die ihr bevorzugtes Bier erkennen, was die anderen acht nicht tun


----------



## s-icon (20. April 2015)

Es kommt auch auf die Vorraussetzungen an unter denen getestet wird.
Eiskalt werden die meisten nicht Pepsi/ Coca Cola/ Cola Light unterscheiden können.
Bei Zimmertemperatur geht das deutlich einfacher.

Einen schweren Weißwein und Rotwein auf 7 Grad runtergekühlt und in einem Blind Tasting Glas serviert, werden die meisten nicht mal die auseinander halten können.


----------



## thunderofhate (20. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Es kommt auch auf die Vorraussetzungen an unter denen getestet wird.
> Eiskalt werden die meisten nicht Pepsi/ Coca Cola/ Cola Light unterscheiden können.
> Bei Zimmertemperatur geht das deutlich einfacher.
> 
> Einen schweren Weißwein und Rotwein auf 7 Grad runtergekühlt und in einem Blind Tasting Glas serviert, werden die meisten nicht mal die auseinander halten können.


War in dem Fall tatsächlich Raumtemperatur.
Ich denke, es ist nur eine Frage dessen, wie aufmerksam man es angeht oder angehen möchte. Bei anderen Sinneswahrnehmungen z.B. im Bezug auf Musik hört auch manch einer mehr Details oder erkennt Facetten, die dem anderen verborgen bleiben...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2015)

> Eiskalt werden die meisten nicht Pepsi/ Coca Cola/ Cola Light unterscheiden können.
> Bei Zimmertemperatur geht das deutlich einfacher.


Kann sein, so ein Zeugs habe ich über 30 Jahre nicht mehr in den Kopf gelassen und kann daher nur sagen das alle 3 nicht zum trinken taugen. 
Generell sind natürlich weltweit vertretene Produkte so gestaltet das die überall gleich schmecken bis vielleicht auf ein paar Nuancen wegen der Erkennung ( soweit es mit der lokalen Lebensmittelverordung nicht kollidiert ). Wenn ich so manche Softdrinks gesehen hatte kam alleine schon bei der Farbe einem nur der Chemiecocktail in den Sinn. Natürlich können auch Produkte auf bestimmte Regionen abgestimmt sein da eben nicht jeder Geschmacklich auf einer Welle reitet


----------



## JoM79 (20. April 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten  Entweder du lügst dich selber an oder du gehörst zu der Personengruppe von den zwei Menschen die ihr bevorzugtes Bier erkennen, was die anderen acht nicht tun


Von wann ist dieser Test, denn mittlerweile schmecken die grossen Biersorten ziemlich gleich.
Wurde auch mal getestet, dass die sich nicht mehr grundlegend in Stammwürze und Hopfen bzw Hopfenextrakt unterscheiden.

Ich habe sogar aufgehört mein bevorzugtes Bier zu trinken, weil es nicht mehr die gleiche Rezeptur war.
Jetzt haben sie von Hopfenextrakt auf Hopfen zurück gewechselt, schmeckt aber immer noch nicht gut.
Letzte Woche dann nen Fourpack mit der Aufschrift: 1873 Pils und schmeckt so wie es schmecken sollte.
Nachteil: Es kostet 50% mehr, aber was tut man nicht alles für ein gutes Bier.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. April 2015)

Ja, mir sind die Unterschiede auch schon aufgefallen. 
Bei Cola liegt es hauptsächlich daran, dass in den USA (und einigen anderen europäischen Ländern auch) High Fructose Corn Syrup als Süßmittel verwendet wird, während das in Deutschland soweit ich weiß verboten ist, und deswegen der gute alte Zucker verwendet wird.
Auch bei Dr. Pepper gibt (gab?) es eklatante Unterschiede - während das in den USA ja ein Mais-ähnlicher (klingt komisch, trifft's wahrscheinlich nicht ganz, schmeckt aber brutal gut) Geschmack ist, war es lange Zeit hier in Deutschland einfach nur Cola mit Cherry-Geschmack. Mittlerweile wird scheinbar in Deutschland auch ein näher am Original angesiedelter Geschmack verkauft, probiert habe ich es aber noch nicht. Ich vermute aber, dass es immer noch Unterschiede geben wird, womöglich (unter anderem) wieder auf die Zucker/HFCS-Sache zurückzuführen.

P.S.: Und ja, den Unterschied im Geschmack zwischen Cola aus Plastikflaschen und Glasflaschen habe ich auch schon bemerkt. Wann immer es mal irgendwo 0,5l Glasflaschen Cola gibt, nehme ich mir eigentlich immer ein paar mit - findet man leider viel zu selten.


----------



## Lendox (21. April 2015)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ja, mir sind die Unterschiede auch schon aufgefallen.
> Bei Cola liegt es hauptsächlich daran, dass in den USA (und einigen anderen europäischen Ländern auch) High Fructose Corn Syrup als Süßmittel verwendet wird, während das in Deutschland soweit ich weiß verboten ist, und deswegen der gute alte Zucker verwendet wird.
> Auch bei Dr. Pepper gibt (gab?) es eklatante Unterschiede - während das in den USA ja ein Mais-ähnlicher (klingt komisch, trifft's wahrscheinlich nicht ganz, schmeckt aber brutal gut) Geschmack ist, war es lange Zeit hier in Deutschland einfach nur Cola mit Cherry-Geschmack. Mittlerweile wird scheinbar in Deutschland auch ein näher am Original angesiedelter Geschmack verkauft, probiert habe ich es aber noch nicht. Ich vermute aber, dass es immer noch Unterschiede geben wird, womöglich (unter anderem) wieder auf die Zucker/HFCS-Sache zurückzuführen.
> 
> P.S.: Und ja, den Unterschied im Geschmack zwischen Cola aus Plastikflaschen und Glasflaschen habe ich auch schon bemerkt. Wann immer es mal irgendwo 0,5l Glasflaschen Cola gibt, nehme ich mir eigentlich immer ein paar mit - findet man leider viel zu selten.



Ich könnte es nicht ganz sicher sagen, aber ich denke dass Dr Pepper vor kürzerer Zeit in Europa verändert worden ist (der, der von Schweppes abgefüllt wird), denn es wird jetzt eine komische Mischung aus Zucker und künstlichen Süßungsmitteln darin verwendet. Ich habe dann Dr Pepper aus den USA importiert und aus dem Supermarkt hier direkt miteinander verglichen und der Dr Pepper aus Europa schmeckt gegen den anderen wirklich schlecht.

Plastik gibt soweit ich weiß einige Stoffe in eine Flüssigkeit ab, wenn es mit ihr in Kontakt kommt. Ich persönlich schmecke einen Unterschied zwischen Getränken aus Glasflaschen und aus Plastikflaschen.


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2015)

Dr. Pepper schmeckt in Deutschland nicht gut, in Irland dagegen haben sie noch das Original.


----------



## orca113 (21. April 2015)

Ich kenne nur das Original von Dr.Pepper Cola. Im vergleich mit der hier muss ich sagen das unsere sehr sehr süss ist. Die original dagegen sehr köstlich. Auch süss klar, aber sonst anders und besser


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2015)

Kenne die deutsche, die irische und die originale. 
Die deutsche schmeckt im Vergleich grausam. 
Bei der irischen und der amerikanischen war halt der Unterschied von Plaste zu Dose. 
Hat aber beides geschmeckt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2015)

Mir fiel so etwas eher nur auf wenn das Behältnis mal richtig warm wurde. Kann natürlich auch je nach Herstellerland abweichen da man ja nicht weiß in wie weit bei denen etwas Lebensmitteltauglich ist. Die Frage dürfte auch sein ob es richtige Plastikflaschen sind oder diese Labberdinger


----------



## Zocker_Boy (24. April 2015)

Mir ist das bei Nutella schon mal aufgefallen 
Wenn ihr mal in der Schweiz oder in Frankreich Nutella kauft, schmeckt die auch anders wie bei uns. Dort ist die etwas nussiger, etwa vergleichbar mit dem Nusspli von Zentis, während bei der Nutella in Deutschland mehr auf den Schoko-Geschmack gesetzt wird.

Cola schmeckt aus Glasflaschen definitiv besser wie aus Plastikflaschen. Das hab ich sogar schon mal mit meinem Bruder und meiner Cousine getestet: Glas- und Plastikcola jeweils in ne Tasse eingeschenkt (=> wieder anderes, neutrales Behältnis), ohne dass die beiden sahen wo was drin ist, und den beiden gegeben. Beide meinten, die Cola in der linken Tasse (welche aus der Glasflasche war) hätte besser geschmeckt


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Mai 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ach, das ist doch genau wie beim Bier, wo Leute meinen sie schmecken einen Unterschied zwischen Dosen, Plastik, und Glasflaschenbier  Es kommt einem nur so vor, schmeckt im Grunde aber alles gleich im Glas.



Zwischen Plastik- und Glasflasche bin ich mir in der Tat nicht sicher, ob es einen "eindeutigen" Plastikflaschen-Geschmack gibt. Auswirkungen auf unsere Geschmackswahrnehmung kann jedenfalls die Form der Flaschenöffnung haben. Was dann wiederum nicht mehr relevant wäre wenn man es aus dem Glas trinkt. Auch einen Unterschied machen könnte der Kohlensäureverlust beim Öffnen der verschiedenen Verschlüsse.

Soviel dazu.

Aber dass ein Getränk (in meinem Falle v.A. Bier, da mir seit der Pubertät die meisten Softdrinks einfach viel zu süß sind) aus der Dose anders schmeckt, ist eigentlich extrem logisch. Dosen werden schließlich im Gegensatz zur Flaschenabfüllung einmal ultrahocherhitzt. Das hat natürlich Auswirkungen auf die geschmackgebenden Inhaltsstoffe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2015)

Mir fällt es auch schwer noch irgendwelche Limonaden zu trinken und Dosen mag ich rein gar nicht. Auch wenn Flaschen aus Glas das bessere Produkt sind mag ich wegen der Schlepperei die doch nicht und weggeworfen werden alle Behältnisse egal ob Pfand oder nicht.
Bei Limonaden habe ich das Gefühl als wenn dort die Kohlensäure zugenommen hat so das einem eher der Hals brennt anstatt den Durst gelöscht zu bekommen.


----------



## Amon (16. Mai 2015)

Naja, also einen Plastik Geschmack habe ich noch nicht wirklich feststellen können, jedenfalls nicht mehr heutzutage. Früher bei den ersten Plastikpullen war das noch anders. Mein Mineralwasser kaufe ich nur noch in Plastikpullen und das Bier natürlich Glas.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2015)

Nö, da bin ich Schmerzfrei und kaufe die Hopfenkaltschale auch in der Plastikpulle. Aber von dem Zeugs trink ich ja nicht so viel um dort etwas zu schmecken. Auch trinke ich alles bis auf Tee / Kaffee ( ok der darf mitunter auch kalt sein ) eh nur ungekühlt


----------



## Amon (16. Mai 2015)

Bier aus der Plastikpulle geht mal gar nicht!


----------

